# best place for hit and miss plans



## ewok (Aug 6, 2011)

My old man loves hit and miss engines so i thou i could built him one for xmas , so what would you say is the best place to find/buy some plans?


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 6, 2011)

The Kerzelones can be downloaded for free and there was a recent detailed build of one.

If you want something a bit larger then the Zero-six is a nice engine, plans can be be had in a couple of back issues of Model Engine Builder mag, with a bit of fabrication it can look like mine

Jerry Howells farmboy is another engine that looks like teh real thing but is again fabricated

Jason


----------



## jonesie (Aug 6, 2011)

i build jerry howells farmboy , and it turned out real good. the plans are excellent. his son now sells the plans for all his builds .i also build his powerhouse and it is a real good runner, but is not a hit and miss. his plans are easy to follow good luck jonesie


----------



## JackBat (Aug 9, 2011)

www.lineymachine.com has some good looking casting kits, but I don't have any experience with building one. I have seen a couple of the kits at Ministeam(they're a dealer for Liney) here in central Ohio and they look quite nice.

Joe


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 10, 2011)

By Christmas you say? Better get crackin'..... stickpoke


----------

